# Amazing "Double" Image



## Thomas (Jun 29, 2008)

Found this a while ago and decided to post it here. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## lobee (Jun 29, 2008)

These are cool too:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 29, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 29, 2008)

We watched a video in child development about learning disabilities. The point was that the lecturer in the video used techniques to make ordinary people feel like a child with a learning disability. He talked fast, and used trick questions then acted really angry when someone got it wrong, it was a really cool video.

Anyway, he used that first picture in the second post as an example. He showed it to the class for one second, from far away, so they all thought it was a skull. He said "Make a name for this picture" and they all said stuff like "death's face" or similarly morbid things, then he said "I'm going to have to call your parents, this is really disturbing. I show you a nice picture of a lady at a mirror and you tell me it has to do with death?"  it was really cool


----------

